

This is why people hate ads. - mcantor
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627133/hate-ads-text.png

======
zipstudio
what does the big download arrow actually download?

~~~
cd34
The ultimate music search tool, searchale

Took about half a dozen refreshes to see it. Appears to be an ad served
through doubleclick.

